# Sticky  Fantasy Group.



## Viscount Vash

Hello Heretics of the old world.

I have started a Group on Heresy for Fantasy Players.

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/group.php?groupid=8

Join up if you love your square based minis and we can all work towards making Fantasy a bigger part of Heresy.


----------

